# Temp. Question...



## dakotagirl (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

I have 2 tanks in my living room, but the sad part is I am always in my den where my computer is lol. So I have decided to put a tank up in the den too. I plan on having two black moors or 2 lionhead goldfish in the tank. It is almost done cycling (Finally!) I have 2 HOB filters and a bubblewand for extra oxygen for the two fish I plan on getting. I don't have a heater in the tank and I was wondering if the tank stays about 66 degrees if it is too cold for the goldfish and I need a heater or if it is fine? How cold is too cold for them?

Thanks in advance for any info you can give me!!

Barb

(The reason I decided on goldfish instead of tropical like my other two tanks is because I saw some horribly treated goldfish at the lfs and most of them were covered in ich and just floating around with the water flow half dead/half alive. I was just sick!! Told the employees to treat those poor fish or put them out of their misery then left!! I was SOOO MAD! Now I am going to go back and rescue two and see if I can get them healthy again. I have a 29 gallon tank for them to start in, will upgrade when I need to, have lots of room in my den.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

for a goldfish or two...I believe 66 is good for them. From reading articles online, I think that mid 60's is a good fair temperature. But don't count on my opinion too much. ....Well rereading an article shows that a goldfish (varying in type) prefer around 30's-70's


----------



## dakotagirl (Nov 22, 2006)

*Thank You...*

Thanks Betta_Love for the info. I was reading on a goldfish site that black moors like anything from 30's-80's and oranda's like 74-78. I always heard that all goldfish only like cold water, but according to some info I have read that is not true. I have one of each now so will get a heater and make the temp about 70 that way both fish should be happy.

Thanks for your response, I appreciate it.  

Barb


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you think that you might need to treat ich, a heater is useful.


----------



## dakotagirl (Nov 22, 2006)

*Bought a heater...*

My tank temp. was staying about 64-66 and I thought that was a little to cold for them so I bought a heater and now keep the temp about 68-69 and they seem to be just fine.

Thanks,


Barb


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

68 is always a good general rule of thumb. general being the appropriate word.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. 30 is way to low. They will live in it but they almost shut down until the temp rises. 68 is a good temp.


----------

